# Good craft website



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

http://www.exploringwomanhood.com/homelife/ideas/articles.htm#cards

There's quite a bit other stuff on this site too.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I enjoy finding new places to look at like this and don't always have time to go searching.
PQ


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks...this site looks interesting.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I noticed that this site had a Dammit Doll. They are so cute and the saying that goes with them. I made some very quickly for the girls I work with and they were a huge hit and I think they'd be good sellers at a craft sale.


----------

